# Few day old kid having scours!! Please help!!



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I know some of you have heard two of my does gave birth on valentines day. The two bucklings were weak and are improving greatly!!! But I have been bottle feeding I was using manna pro colostrum powder stuff but since noon I have fed them their mothers milk. I feed them every 4 hours until they get really strong. Well ever since this morning the white buckling has been having diarrhea. It not really really liquidy but it's diarrhea. It's a orangish color. I heard someone on this forum used pepto to stop the diarrhea. Remember they are only a couple days old!!!! Can I give this to him?? Or what do I do to stop this? He is eating very well by the way!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How much are they getting? Did you switch over to momma's milk suddenly, or did you transition slowly? If you switched suddenly, that may be the culprit. Slippery Elm Bark will help soothe the tummy in that case, but you may want to check out the amount of milk and be sure you aren't over-feeding.  Prayers for the little guy sent!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> How much are they getting? Did you switch over to momma's milk suddenly, or did you transition slowly? If you switched suddenly, that may be the culprit. Slippery Elm Bark will help soothe the tummy in that case, but you may want to check out the amount of milk and be sure you aren't over-feeding.  Prayers for the little guy sent!


He is drinking 1-2 oz every 4 hours but he is drinking more every time I feed him. Well yesterday I would mix in some mothers milk in their bottle, but this morning was just the bottle feed and then I switched to the mothers milk around lunch time. I don't think I am over feeding but I maybe. Where do you get slippery elm bark?? And is it a feed, or what product does it come in??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I know some of you have heard two of my does gave birth on valentines day. The two bucklings were weak and are improving greatly!!! But I have been bottle feeding I was using manna pro colostrum powder stuff but since noon I have fed them their mothers milk. I feed them every 4 hours until they get really strong. Well ever since this morning the white buckling has been having diarrhea. It not really really liquidy but it's diarrhea. It's a orangish color. I heard someone on this forum used pepto to stop the diarrhea. Remember they are only a couple days old!!!! Can I give this to him?? Or what do I do to stop this? He is eating very well by the way!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


This is not diarrhea it is normal colostrum poo. No need to do anything. This too shall pass.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

What is colostrum poo?? The last time he pooped it was creamed colored. It's kinda thicker but it smells bad!!! Before he had diarrhea he had solid little goat terds!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It is mustard colored. Is that what you are seeing?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's not mustard colored but an orangish color. About the last poop I didn't see it I was doin chores and my dad was checking in them and saw it and described it as a cream color:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry did not mean to press like button. 
This has me stumped for sure. A light colored poo can mean salmonella. Can you bring a sample to a vet?
How is this kid otherwise?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's fine I am stumped to any advice is helpful. I might could tomorrow. He is doing good other than that. What are some syptoms of salmonella??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you transition the milk or go right from powder to mom's colostrum?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well yesterday I mixed it. Then this morning I gave just powder then noon I gave just moms milk.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's your problem. 

What are you planning to feed? I would do electrolytes for 12 hours and then feed them the milk that will be permanent.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok ill go get electrolytes tomorrow and feed him  also his poop is now a creamy yellow color. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you stick with one thing you may get away with doing that. No more switching anything though.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I won't!!!! But I can still give him electrolytes right??!?!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can but I might see if just sticking with one thing would do the trick instead of switching him again to the electrolytes.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks  when should the diarrhea stop?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it still diarrhea? You would want it to stop within a day.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok well he has already had it a day. And it's like a thick diarrhea.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like colostrum poop if it is thick.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah it is thick. Like its a goo kinda like when it comes out not squinty and liquidy. It's soft and thick and creamy yellow color.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, that is colostrum poo... Mine didn't get the pellets until a week and a half...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is colostrum poo. Are you going to continue feeding mom's milk?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes it doesn't cost nothin and the moms need to be milked anyway also early this morning before 3am the white buckling was having firm pelletsand the other buckling is having firm pellets now!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So from now on, just stick with mom's milk and do not feed any more of the powdered stuff.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

since it is colostrum poo should it stop within a day also??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be more pellets once the colostrum is out of his system. May take a few days or so. Like Janeen said, can be up to a good week or so.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow!!!! Hopefully it will past sonnet than that cause its gooey and sticks to him unless it falls on the floor.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

And another question.... Does colostrum poop stink??!?!? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mom usually cleans them so you will just have to.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks  but i tried getting it off and it thick and gooey so it's hard to clean off. Can I get a warm rag and clean it off with that??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Just make sure they are dry when outside.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok thanks  you have been a great help!!! I will keep yaw updated if he get better or worse, but hopefully better  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes it doesn't cost nothin and the moms need to be milked anyway also early this morning before 3am the white buckling was having firm pelletsand the other buckling is having firm pellets now!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Pepto bismol works great I put it in that bottle with a little milk and they take icy with gusto! ( really

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

scubacoz said:


> Pepto bismol works great I put it in that bottle with a little milk and they take icy with gusto! ( really
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok how much pepto would you suggest I put in the bottle??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

My babies were like this too.. It's not really diarrhea.. But I know what you mean.. I don't think it's anything to worry about!! If it is not liquid poo it's ok.. Especially if he is fine otherwise.. I would do like they said and just keep on the same food.. 
Have you posted any pics of these babies??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah  but I can post them again until I can get some pics of them outside once it is warm 






actually I forgot I took that pic hah 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

here is a pic of the grey one and this is his mama






me and my dad are thinking about keeping him for a future herd sire but we haven't made up our minds yet  decisions, decisions!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe cute;-)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks!! I'm proud of my goats but I'm disappointed in the white ones mama for not being a good mom!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

